# National Champ Show brag



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  Best of breed again for Baggio at the National!  That's three BOBs out of the five champ shows so far this year!

Debbie - did you notice a DDB got Group 4?!!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

thankyou!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Congratulations!


Sorry Alan - forgot to add that I've picked up an entry schedule for you in case you want to enter Jayjay for the Welsh Kennel Club Champ Show in August. I'll bring it though when we bring Evie and Quinn to play!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Sorry Alan - forgot to add that I've picked up an entry schedule for you in case you want to enter Jayjay for the Welsh Kennel Club Champ Show in August. I'll bring it though when we bring Evie and Quinn to play!


Good good, thank you! When's that going to be then?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Good good, thank you! When's that going to be then?


Don't know if we'll make it this weekend - champ show today, training day for marking key stage 3 english papers tomorrow, and training test papers to complete on Sunday - but I'll have a word with Emma and/or Sarah and see if we can make the next weekend. Watch this space ......


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Woohoooo well done hun - Yes I know - hes a real stunner is Enferno - hes the father to my young 8 month old pup  We had a HUGE entry today too...more DDB than you could shake a stick at LOL I didnt enter but my friend who has my little ones litter sister won 3rd out of 19 entries...I think 4 didnt turn up....I am half asleep so will check on fosse data/higham press tomoz when I am more with it


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Woohoooo well done hun - Yes I know - hes a real stunner is Enferno - hes the father to my young 8 month old pup  We had a HUGE entry today too...more DDB than you could shake a stick at LOL I didnt enter but my friend who has my little ones litter sister won 3rd out of 19 entries...I think 4 didnt turn up....I am half asleep so will check on fosse data/higham press tomoz when I am more with it


Oooh, if your pup is anything like his father he will be a stunner! He looked fabulous in the best in show ring yesterday - and he got a huge cheer when he got group 4! Any pics of your pup? 

More good news re Baggio - I saw in Dog World that he's top import register all breeds so far this year (well, first equal with a Seguigo Italiano) - and that was without his BOB yesterday!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL he's a she 
Shall sort some pics out for ya - have loads but havent sorted through them...watch this space!!! LOL
Well done on the top import


----------



## hotnspicey1973 (May 14, 2008)

well done your dog sounds brill you must be so chuffed will watch for u at crufts next year


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well done and congrats


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

hotnspicey1973 said:


> well done your dog sounds brill you must be so chuffed will watch for u at crufts next year


Thankyou! Unfortunately, we can't show the bergies at Crufts because they are on the import register and Crufts is the only championship show that doesn't hold import register classes.  It's very annoying because otherwise they would all have qualified for Crufts many times. They *are* allowed to be shown in the Young Kennel Club competitions at Crufts, and Emma and Sarah have qualified them for six consecutive years in the finals for the handling classes at Crufts. Plus last year Emma was in the YKC agility finals with Baggio.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well done and congrats


Thank you vixie!


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations, what a shame you can't enter them

Debbie 
Enferno is a truly stunning DDB, i am sure your girl will go far with Parents like him


----------

